# M6 vs 911 turbo



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

I'm suprised






also a nice watch

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ZFXtiKx ... ed&search=


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

An M6 might beat an older 996 Turbo (as in the video) in a straight line but it certainly wouldn't beat it round a track.

The M6 also certainly wouldn't keep up with a 997 Turbo in a straight line.

The M6 can't even keep up with an 997 Carrera S in real road driving situations despite having nearly 150bhp more so the M6 certainly would get trounced by the Turbo. It makes you wonder where that extra 150bhp it has over the Carrera S goes because it certainly isn't useable!

Good vids though 

Cheers

James


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

jam said:


> An M6 might beat an older 996 Turbo (as in the video) in a straight line but it certainly wouldn't beat it round a track.
> 
> The M6 also certainly wouldn't keep up with a 997 Turbo in a straight line.
> 
> ...


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

I drive an M6 and I have no arguements with either of the results.....


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

jam said:


> An M6 might beat an older 996 Turbo (as in the video) in a straight line but it certainly wouldn't beat it round a track.
> 
> The M6 also certainly wouldn't keep up with a 997 Turbo in a straight line.
> 
> ...


That's quite a brave statement & i do hope it's not soley based on THAT IOM Top Gear episode 

I've been head to head with at least five 997 CS on Track (including Spa, Oulton Park & Donnington) in the M5 & had no problem dispatching them & my track skill/experience is at best average. An M6 would find this even easier due to it's lower weight & better aerodynamics.

Also in a straight line, the M6 WOULD just about keep up with a stock 997 Turbo & again this was tried several times in my M5 (albeit with DMS) in which it could match a 997 Turbo down a runway.

I'd wager that the extra few ponies in my old M5 should be matched by the lower weight in the M6 so a similar outcome would be seen.

That said an M6 would not keep up with a 997 Turbo round a track or on the twisties & of course neither could an M5. I have tried & failed :lol:


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

W7 PMC said:


> jam said:
> 
> 
> > An M6 might beat an older 996 Turbo (as in the video) in a straight line but it certainly wouldn't beat it round a track.
> ...


The only way you'll truly test two cars is to get the same driver driving them and timing them. People's skills vary that widely.

I see your point but don't agree based on run-ins I've had with a couple of M5's. Or maybe I'm just a great driver - or maybe the M5 drivers were crap I came up against - or maybe you're a great driver in dispatching the Carrera S's - or maybe the Carrera S drivers you cam up against were crap? Too many unknowns I suppose 



W7 PMC said:


> Also in a straight line, the M6 WOULD just about keep up with a stock 997 Turbo & again this was tried several times in my M5 (albeit with DMS) in which it could match a 997 Turbo down a runway.


Erm..... 



 although this is a rolling start

Good points though and nice to read contructive criticism based on real life experiences! 

Cheers

James


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

To add & like for like you'd really struggle to keep up with an M5 in a 997CS if all else was equal (driver & conditions etc.) however the Turbo would make mincemeat of an M5 or M6.

I can only speak from personal experiences & they have all been on track as i saw no point in risking my license racing 997's on the road in the M5, so perhaps those you've encountered on the road (assuming that's where you've encountered M5's) have taken the same view as me.

For sure i love everything about the 997 & have had a Turbo on order for over 12mths (doubt i'll take delivery though) & having now driven 3 997's (1 was a Turbo, 1 was an S & the other a standard C) i hold the Turbo & the S in high regard & the bog standard Carrera was good, but it would/could never out perform the M5 like for like, although the performance difference was not epic.

The hightened agility & lower weight on the CS was noticable, but not enough to overcome the 150+BHP advantage.

I have video evidence somewhere of me hounding a 997CS at Oulton Park & nowhere on the track could he pull away from the M5 & was very obviously holding me up on the faster corners & straights.

An M6 would have an even bigger advantage as they're IIRC 80KG lighter than the M5 & the aerodynamics are better with a lower COG.

As for the M6 vs 997 Turbo video, it's no surprise from a rolling start that the 997 got the jump, as you can clearly tell it's on boost & can stay on boost so a standing start is the better matched test (loads of Vids on M6Board showing M6 vs 997 Turbo) & the outcome is often too close to call with some showing the 997 get the win by a narrow margin & others showing the exact opposite, however that's purely straight line, as said before the 997T would cane the M6 or M5 on a track (i know this to be the case  ).

End of the day though, i'd have a 997T over an M5/6 any day of the week 8)


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

W7 PMC said:


> To add & like for like you'd really struggle to keep up with an M5 in a 997CS if all else was equal (driver & conditions etc.) however the Turbo would make mincemeat of an M5 or M6.
> 
> I can only speak from personal experiences & they have all been on track as i saw no point in risking my license racing 997's on the road in the M5, so perhaps those you've encountered on the road (assuming that's where you've encountered M5's) have taken the same view as me.
> 
> ...


If you've driven both then I'll take your word for it because I haven't!


----------



## S10TYG (Mar 7, 2007)

To spice up this arguement, in the evo magazine, best arguement in the world round the autodrome lap times are as follows

Porsche 911 (997) Turbo - 1.23.55
BMW M6 - 1.26.40
BMW M5 - 1.29.95

That says it all.

Its all about the driver, one things for sure an M6 will never be a 911 Turbo

Scotty


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

S10TYG said:


> To spice up this arguement, in the evo magazine, best arguement in the world round the autodrome lap times are as follows
> 
> Porsche 911 (997) Turbo - 1.23.55
> BMW M6 - 1.26.40
> ...


Totally agree. You'll find no-one has contradicted that a 997 Turbo would be quicker round a track than an M6 or M5 & quicker cross country & marginally quicker in a straight line.

The O/P video is of a 996 Turbo which is a closer match to the M6 (as the video shows).


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

...only driven the new 997 Turbo twice and on both occasions it actually frightened me, I loved it but would never consider owning one! It's a lunatic car and if driven in anger will become a widow maker no question... NEVER felt power delivery like it!

Performance figures never tell the full story of any car nor does it let on the abilities of the actual driver who's brave/crazy enough to try...

D


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

V6 TT said:


> ...only driven the new 997 Turbo twice and on both occasions it actually frightened me, I loved it but would never consider owning one! It's a lunatic car and if driven in anger will become a widow maker no question... NEVER felt power delivery like it!
> 
> Performance figures never tell the full story of any car nor does it let on the abilities of the actual driver who's brave/crazy enough to try...
> 
> D


 [smiley=devil.gif] Porsche Centre East London tells me there is currently a 2 year w/l for it!


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

I got driven round CC in a Turbo by a Porsche Test Driver a few years ago, some of the scariest yet most fun minutes of my life!


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

Dr_Parmar said:


> V6 TT said:
> 
> 
> > ...only driven the new 997 Turbo twice and on both occasions it actually frightened me, I loved it but would never consider owning one! It's a lunatic car and if driven in anger will become a widow maker no question... NEVER felt power delivery like it!
> ...


...lots more money in the 'big city' and would expect a delay of that magnitude in London as many more Porkers sold for the 'pose' factor maybe as there's hardly any drivers roads down there to venture into this cars vast potential...unless the M4's bus lane counts? :lol: :wink: ...try Chris Collins at Porsche Center Cardiff if you need to get in one sooner, I'm betting you'll be in it for the end of this summer...

D


----------

